# Which hunt to follow on foot on Boxing Day?



## LizzieRC1313 (21 December 2013)

Mum & I want to go watch the hunt on Boxing Day but don't know which one to go watch? I'm happy to contact hunt secretary for more details, locations etc but just wondered if someone could recommend a good hunt to follow? We are based in solihull. Thank you!


----------



## Countryman (21 December 2013)

You're fairly well placed, with a good variety of hunts within relatively easy reach. Your closest foxhound packs are probably the Worcestershire, and the Albrighton & Woodland, who both meet less than half an hour away from Solihull. Further afield, the Atherstone are around 40 minutes away, as are the Warwickshire, and if you were prepared to travel, its less than an hour to see some premier packs like the Quorn in Leicestershire. (Personally, I wouldn't go to watch the Quorn, as it will be ridiculously crowded).

 I'd recommend the Warwickshire- its a good pack, it will be a big meet but not huge, and its in a lovely location. The people are also very friendly and welcoming. Failing that, I'd say go for the Worcestershire, who are also fairly close. 

On another note, have you considered beagle packs? No horses, but some of them might be meeting even closer to you than any foxhound packs, and they're specifically tailored for foot following as everybody follows on foot!

PM me if you want any further details or information, and let us know what you decide!


----------



## debsandpets (22 December 2013)

That's where we are going this year on foot to Upton house 
Always a good meet there


----------



## burge (22 December 2013)

Would highly recommend going out with a beagle pack rather than following foxhounds on foot.  Not sure which would be your nearest pack? Check out the associations website:

http://www.amhb.org.uk  then go to the 'go hunting' tab and it lists the packs.  Or the countryside alliance site for details of boxing day meets.


----------



## LizzieRC1313 (22 December 2013)

Thank you for really helpful replies! I think we will go to the Warwickshire, debsandpets is that the one you are referring too? Defs need horses I'm afraid! I'd like to take my horse hunting at some point but am absolute newbie so it seems like a good opportunity to see what goes on & get out of the house on Boxing Day! Would love to see the Quorn but will take countryman's advice re it being packed.


----------



## CrazyMare (22 December 2013)

Quorn meet is always busy, but we do go round the Hall initally, and the field spreads out through the Park and you get a good view of the hedges specially planted for jumping.


----------



## Tern (25 December 2013)

Im going VWH in Cirencester Park and foot follow for an hour or so


----------



## LizzieRC1313 (28 December 2013)

Thanks so much for such helpful replies, went to Upton house & it was brill. Thanks again  Xox


----------

